# RIP Chester my lovely boy



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I am still reeling from the shock that you are actually gone, rest in peace you grumpy old man you really will be missed  x x x


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Oh no what happened? His parents are both still alive and well - just a bit arthritic.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

kato said:


> Oh no what happened? His parents are both still alive and well - just a bit arthritic.


 I don't know Si, he was fine the day before out in garden sunbathing etc, he was eating and drinking as normal. He went sleep on the floor in the corner that night, i didn't think anything of it as he sometimes sat there as it was dark and secluded when Richard went to feed/spray him he was in exact same position and dead. He showed no signs of anything wrong at all, it was a real shock. I was going to get a PM done but i couldn't bear the thought of him being cut open . We have taken him up to parkhurst forrest and buried him in a beautiful place with a baby tree ontop.


----------



## spencerwells (Oct 8, 2007)

((((((hugs)))))) for you babes 

Run free (or wobble free) over rainbow bridge lil chester xxx


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

sorry for your loss, RIP


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

hope you are okay. sorry to hear RIP buddy


----------

